# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  anyone know any good house demolishers and what to look out for?

## wozzzzza

anyone know of any decent house demolishers for northern suburbs?? that do asbestos roof removals as well.
i have  3 bedroom house with asbestos roof double brick needs demolishing. 
is there anything that you need to look out for when hiring people to demolish houses?

----------

